

Now is your chance to tell the TSA what you think of full-body scanners - rachbelaid
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/21/4249418/tsa-nude-full-body-scanner-public-comment

======
anigbrowl
+1 for being proactive and drawing attention early in the comment period,
instead of the more frequent 'only 24 hours left to do something we could have
told you about months ago, but didn't.' This less sensationalist and more
responsible approach to journalism is why I've been reading the Verge more
frequently.

